# Craftsman OLD Router 315.25031 - need wrenches



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey all,

I have an old router from my dad that runs like a top. Not speed adjustment, solid steel, just a 1hp beast! Anyway, I've started using it more lately and am really tired of using adjustable wrenches to loosen the collet. So I have two questions:

1) anyone have a good link to affordable thin wrenches? I don't have the tools to make one of my own

2) I need a 3/4 inch wrench, but I need one for the larger jam nut on the collet. Anyone know the size wrench I need for that?

Thanks to all!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Dunno. What I'd do is keep trying different wrenches until I found one that worked.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

tappet wrenches...


----------



## Dwain Lambrigger (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks,

I've never heard of a Tappet wrench. As far as trying them out, 3/4 is as big as I get. That is the issue. Hoping someone may have the router and the wrenches.

Thanks!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

the tappet wrench is for the shaft...
the collet nut will take most any wrench...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Dwain Lambrigger said:


> Thanks,
> 
> I've never heard of a Tappet wrench. As far as trying them out, 3/4 is as big as I get. That is the issue. Hoping someone may have the router and the wrenches.
> 
> Thanks!


Tappet wrenches are very thin wrenches. Like these: Tappet wrenches You could also try cruising flea markets and pawn shops to find a thin wrench that will work.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

There is nothing special about the wrenches that are supplied with a router other than they can be made very simply and cheaply by stamping them out. If you aren't sure what size the collet nut is then take it off and take to an auto parts store and ask them for a wrench to fit it.


----------



## LAbrams007 (Feb 24, 2017)

Ii have a Craftsman 315.17480 router. There is a thin nut which is slightly larger that 3/4 and there is a jam nut which is 3/4". Mine also has a locking mechanism that allows you to use just one wrench.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Mycrossover (Dec 29, 2017)

315 xxx indicates that it was made by Ryobi. My guess is that the nuts are metric. For some reason metric tappet wrenches are a very rare beast. But if he needs 19 mm, 3/4" is virtually the same thing, within a few thou' and always fits. Other possibilities are bicycle wrenches and the thin wrenches from Grip and V8.


Stick486 said:


> tappet wrenches...


Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You could even take a regular 3/4 or 19mm and just grind it thin enough. Just keep quenching it in wTer to keep from overheating it. I used to own some logging equipment and I had my good wrenches and also a cheap set for bending into odd shapes and cutting the heads off and welding them back on at different angles etc.


----------



## friendly1too (Sep 25, 2004)

Went to a flea market and bought a wrench a little smaller than what I needed (measured the nut as best as I could). Filed the opening bigger by trial and error until it fit perfectly. Cost me $1 and a little elbow grease.


----------

